# Bats in the belfry?



## Goldstarroofing (Aug 26, 2016)

2nd gen family roofer & never had bats getting in under the shingle over ridge vent before. Has anyone else been tasked with this? Any suggestions?


----------



## sammismith (Jul 28, 2016)

The best way to get rid of bats is to buy a hanging net when you can find the hole that they leave at night. You may have to have the owner or a worker watch when they leave at night and attach this net. Bats can't see the hole so they will run into the net. Their young will die if they are in there though.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't think the bat is going to cause any real problems with the roof structure. Why not just let them live their lives?

Jesse
Elite Roofing NW


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

You'll need to check the law on that


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

Goldstarroofing said:


> 2nd gen family roofer & never had bats getting in under the shingle over ridge vent before. Has anyone else been tasked with this? Any suggestions?


How did the bats went in through the shingles? beats me?


----------

